

Send a connection request to anyone on LinkedIn - mqzaidi
http://qzaidi.github.com/2012/07/29/linkedin-hack/

======
zefi
You can also use this system to find the name of anyone whose LinkedIn profile
says private instead of their name.

Find someone who instead of a name has Private, eg <http://linkd.in/T0BzOz> \-
then copy their view?id, eg. 196011057 and enter it after the viewee?id here -
<http://www.linkedin.com/miniprofile> view=&vieweeID=196011057&context=nus.
Then alakazam, you can see their name. Also, the auth type and auth token in
the url will change as well when you click on the 'View Profile' button within
the new view.

------
petercooper
I didn't know LinkedIn limited connections to anyone before. Is this something
based on newer accounts or accounts without a certain number of connects? I've
always been able to 'connect' to anyone even outside of my network.

~~~
Haimpekel
You still need to specify "how do you know that person", if you don't know him
they still block your request.

~~~
corin_
The number of people I've never heard of who manage to send me an invite to
connect... It's not exactly hard to answer "do you know this person"
untruthfully.

~~~
MichaelApproved
Flag that account and their spam protection _should_ kick in if enough other
people are getting the same kind of unsolicited and unknown connection
requests.

------
davidjgraph
If you use your phone to search for the person (using a browser, not the app),
you just get a connect option for everyone, regardless of the separation. The
button just says "invite to connect", no warning about knowing them or not.

Slight issue is the invitation says you know them as a friend, but if you're
going a abuse a system, do it properly.

------
lessnonymous
You can 'connect' with anyone at all on LinkedIn. I don't see what the news is
here, or why you need a hack.

I just did a company search for Register.com, opened their page, click to see
employees and every single one of them has a 'Connect' button.

What's the hack?

------
dmix
The link doesn't work any longer.

I'm guessing linkedin fixed the problem?

~~~
mqzaidi
No, this is still working for me.

